# Shurflo Water Pump Problems



## grumpyengraver (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, has anyone got any idea whats wrong with my water pump? I have just renewed the Pump a Shurflo the only reason for changing it was that it pulsated at night If the power was left on.

I have tried the pump not connected to the Camper, all's fine, when fitted in the van with the outlet disconnected but with a short pipe connected the pump works fine, the pipe lines have been taken off and cleaned and replaced still no use.

The pump seems to work ok until the outlet pipe /Tap is connected, the old pump was fine but now after refitting the old pump that is the same, works but not a lot of pressure at the tap, pump cuts in when tap is opened and stops when tap is closed.
The tap is the only outlet no other taps heaters etc are fitted.

Help I'm pulling my hair out, (not that I have a lot) :help:


----------



## Byronic (Sep 19, 2013)

Seems like a slow leak somewhere, perhaps a retighten required. If you're using hose clips screw them back on the same position on the hose or cut the used section off. New positions can allow leakage thru the indentations that the clip produces.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Shuffle water pump*

Hi the most likely cause of the overnight pulses will have been either a small leak on the pipe work or in the pump allowing pressure to drop, But be aware leaving the pump on when not in use either overnight or when you go out is a bad idea, it's a pressure operated pump so a leak or burst pipe would empty the water tank into the van before you realised what was happening.  Turn the pump off after use.

Back to the new pump it sounds as if you have an Air lock running the pump for a longer time should clear it. Fitting a Expansion tank or Damper will cure unwanted pump cycles we have always used the Fiamma one its only a 1 pipe fixing and can be removed to fit on a new van without trouble.

Alf


----------



## grumpyengraver (Sep 19, 2013)

Byronic said:


> Seems like a slow leak somewhere, perhaps a retighten required. If you're using hose clips screw them back on the same position on the hose. New positions can allow leakage thru the indentations that the clip produces.



Hi, thanks for your reply, I have done that, tomorrow I'm going to get new pipe from pump to tap, it's a pig to get at, I'm not as young and flexible as I use to be, wish I left the old pump alone now.
I'm getting to a point now where I'm thing I'm going senile or something. Think I've tried every thing.


:camper:


----------



## grumpyengraver (Sep 19, 2013)

Alf 1 said:


> Hi the most likely cause of the overnight pulses will have been either a small leak on the pipe work or in the pump allowing pressure to drop, But be aware leaving the pump on when not in use either overnight or when you go out is a bad idea, it's a pressure operated pump so a leak or burst pipe would empty the water tank into the van before you realised what was happening.  Turn the pump off after use.
> 
> Back to the new pump it sounds as if you have an Air lock running the pump for a longer time should clear it. Fitting a Expansion tank or Damper will cure unwanted pump cycles we have always used the Fiamma one its only a 1 pipe fixing and can be removed to fit on a new van without trouble.
> 
> Alf



Hi Alf, I normally do turn it off  it was just the old pump use to cycle now and again and gets on my nerves  I thought it was a air lock but I've tried it all to get rid. even sucking the tap! but that didn't work. how big is a expansion tank? 
I don't have a lot of room or money to spend at the moment to add extra stuff.


----------



## n brown (Sep 19, 2013)

assuming you're using flexible pipe,make sure you heat the end till it softens a bit before clipping.i use a hot air gun


----------



## grumpyengraver (Sep 19, 2013)

n brown said:


> assuming you're using flexible pipe,make sure you heat the end till it softens a bit before clipping.i use a hot air gun



Good idea I like that one. do you think a air leak would let the air in without leaking water.


----------



## maingate (Sep 19, 2013)

grumpyengraver said:


> Good idea I like that one. do you think a air leak would let the air in without leaking water.



If the non return valve on the pump body was not perfect, air getting in would allow a little water to run back into the tank and drop the pressure enough to let the pump briefly start. So you see, there can be 2 problems. Water leaking out or air leaking in.


----------



## grumpyengraver (Sep 19, 2013)

maingate said:


> If the non return valve on the pump body was not perfect, air getting in would allow a little water to run back into the tank and drop the pressure enough to let the pump briefly start. So you see, there can be 2 problems. Water leaking out or air leaking in.



I see what you mean, any idea where the non return valve is on those pump, might have a bit of dirt in there, I'm clutching at straw now, nearly made myself bald.


----------



## maingate (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know about Shurflo but they are usually built in to the pump body. There should be a blue section at the bottom of the pump which is removable. You might see better with it off.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 19, 2013)

I stripped one last year and as far as I can remember there is no non return valve. The solution is to have one in the supply side hose from the w/tank as near to the pump as possible. You can soften the hose with with a pot of hot water if a heat gun is a problem


----------



## edina (Sep 19, 2013)

Have you got a filter between tank and pump? Just a small leak there will produce the symptoms you described and fitting the new pump may have caused a crack or slight leak in the filter letting it suck in air.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 19, 2013)

*A20 Accumulator*

Hi gp  the Fiamma A20 expansion tank is not big and easy to fit 1 push fit tee on the cold feed from the pump and a pipe from that to the A20

see later link. You say the pump runs ok when connected to a short hose so pump is fitted OK 

  When you removed the water pipe and cleaned it did you leave and cleaning material in the pipe which is now lodged in the cold tap causing an obstruction or have you kinked the pipe when refitting. Can you see the full length of the pipe.

It may pay to remove the tap and check the washer and tap for obstruction.

Link.........Accumulator - Fiamma A20 Expansion Tank Shop UK : Marcle Leisure Accumulator - Fiamma A20 Expansion Tank

Alf


----------



## grumpyengraver (Sep 19, 2013)

edina said:


> Have you got a filter between tank and pump? Just a small leak there will produce the symptoms you described and fitting the new pump may have caused a crack or slight leak in the filter letting it suck in air.



Hi, yes I have, got a new one with the pump, I tried my old pump back on the system and that was the same even though it worked before I took it of. 
I have gone out and got a complete new flexible pipe which I will try tomorrow. Will let you know if it works when all refitted.

Cheers to every one for there idea's


----------



## grumpyengraver (Sep 20, 2013)

*All done working again *

Hi, 
today I replaced all the pipework in the camper and now the pump is working great.
Many thanks for the advice from you all, I can now sleep, and my hair is growing(slowly) back. It was a bit of a job getting the old pipe work out and new in but all went well in the end.

:banana::camper:


----------

